# Challenge: Type Randy Pausch!



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I thought maybe LIE.

Also an excuse to inspire.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Srsly? You'll type a magician, but you won't type this guy? roud:


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Controversial philosophy podcasters and magicians are just cooler than professors of Computer Science. :tongue:

People also can't be bothered to watch portions of long videos.


EDIT - After watching some of it, he really reminds me of Stefan Molyneux, who was typed as an ESE, LIE, and EIE.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

It's the length...

And well Je base. Cba beyond that.


----------

